# Disable tapping on synaptics touchpad - SOLVED!

## dan_aka_jack

Hi,

How do I stop my touchpad from interpretting a tap as a click?  All I want my touchpad to do is to move the cursor.

I have installed synaptics as detailed in the Gentoo wiki.

Thanks a lot,

JackLast edited by dan_aka_jack on Thu Jan 13, 2005 10:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dtor

Are you using synaptics X driver? If so adjust tap time parameters there. Otherwise try booting with "mousedev.tap_time=0" option.

----------

## dan_aka_jack

Hi there,

Thanks a lot for your reply.

Yes, I am using the synaptics driver.  I've tried setting the taptime as 0, 1 or 1000 but it doesn't seem to make any difference.

I rather suspect my system isn't using the synaptics driver correctly.  Is there any way to make sure it is?

Here's one thing that worried me: I didn't have a /dev/input/event0 or /event1.  I'm using /dev/input/mouse0.  Does this mean I need to compile something into me kernel?

Thanks a lot,

Jack

----------

## MdaG

It seems you'll have to add an option in the kernel. I don't remeber which but it would have to be something in the line of "interpret as event" or something. If the reason for disabling the tapping feature is because you keep jerking around the pointer when you type, then you could just run syndaemon. That'll disable the touchpad for x seconds after the latest pressing of a key.

ex.)

```
# syndaemon -i 2 -d
```

will disable the touchpad for 2 seconds...

----------

## dan_aka_jack

Thanks a lot for the advice - I've gotta install the 2.6.10 kernel anyway so I'll have a look for anything called "interpret as event" (or similar).

No, the problem isn't that I'm tapping the touchpad whilst typing... it's that my girlfriend often uses very sparse little taps to move the mouse and the damn touchpad interprets these moves as clicks.  Which is annoying because this is her first experience with Linux so she's being put off!

Thanks,

Jack

----------

## dtor

 *dan_aka_jack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Here's one thing that worried me: I didn't have a /dev/input/event0 or /event1.  I'm using /dev/input/mouse0.  Does this mean I need to compile something into me kernel?
> 
> 

 

That means that you are not actually using synaptics driver. You need to enable "evdev" module ("Device drivers" -> "Input device support" -> "Evdev interface").

Also, make sure that in your X config, in section for the touchpad, you have driver set to "synaptics" (and not "mouse"), protocol to "auto-dev". Also set SHMConfig to on if you plan on using synclient to fiddle with driver parameters.

----------

## dan_aka_jack

That's fantastic - it worked!  Thank you very much for your help!

I'll add a note to the Wiki.

Thanks,

Jack.

----------

## Chipski

Between this post and the wiki I have a working touchpad without my fat fingers bouncing me all over the screen!

I stopped the click using: 

```

synclient MaxTapTime=0

```

Which I think is better than using the daemon because you can add it to xorg.conf:

```

Option "MaxTapTime" "0"

```

Thanks for the posts fellas.

----------

## totopo

how can I disable the touchpad?, it is so sensitive to the touch that I can't type with the keyboard, in the kernel log messages I get this:

May  2 16:08:59 lap ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.6[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

May  2 16:08:59 lap mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

May  2 16:08:59 lap input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

May  2 16:08:59 lap Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

May  2 16:08:59 lap Firmware: 5.9

May  2 16:08:59 lap Sensor: 0

May  2 16:08:59 lap new absolute packet format

May  2 16:08:59 lap Touchpad has extended capability bits

May  2 16:08:59 lap -> palm detection

May  2 16:08:59 lap input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio2

I have disabled the touchpad support in the bios, nevertheless works still!, my computer is a Fujitsu Siemes A7640

Regards totopo

----------

## yermet

Try writting and changing this in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

  Driver    "synaptics"

  Identifier   "touchpad"

  Option "Device"       "/dev/input/event0"

  Option "Protocol"     "event"

  Option "LeftEdge"     "65"

  Option "RightEdge"    "850"

  Option "TopEdge"      "80"

  Option "BottomEdge"      "680"

  Option "FingerLow"    "15"

  Option "FingerHigh"      "45"

  Option "MaxTapTime"      "180"

  Option "MaxTapMove"      "110"

  Option "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

  Option "VertScrollDelta" "50"

  Option "HorizScrollDelta"   "50"

  Option "MinSpeed"     "0.2"

  Option "MaxSpeed"     "0.5"

  Option "AccelFactor"     "0.01"

  Option "EdgeMotionSpeed" "40"

  Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

  Option "TouchpadOff"     "1" #Very interesting line, doesn't it?

  Option "SHMConfig"     "on"

  Option "CircScrollTrigger"   "3"

  Option "CircularScrolling"   "1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "mouse"

  Identifier    "mouseUSB"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

  Option        "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    InputDevice "touchpad" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "mouseUSB" "CorePointer"

EndSection
```

To know which device you hace to use for the Touchpad ->  Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

```

cat /proc/bus/input/device

```

I've put the complete list of parameters of the synaptics in order to be able to configure almost everything about it

----------

## dtor

 *yermet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To know which device you hace to use for the Touchpad ->  Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Actually, I recommend against using a specific event device. Using "auto-dev" prtocol is much more reliable - synaptics driver will scan all input devices and locate one corresponding to the touchpad. This way even if order of registration changes and your touchpad suddenly becomes event1 instead of event0 everything will still work.

----------

## totopo

hello again, thank you very much for the configuration, it worked for me perfectly, I can use the keyboard again.

Regards

totopo

----------

## jafar00

I found the solution to my problem after a bit of fiddling.

Despite the fact I had 

```
Option     "MaxTapTime"     "0"
```

I was still getting taps registered. I fixed it by changing the protocol from event to auto.

```
Option    "Protocol"    "auto"
```

Now I have no taps finally!  :Very Happy: 

----------

